# Best USB --> Ethernet Adaptor?



## erd211 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,

I'm networking my Tivo and am wondering if there is any consensus on the best available USB to Ethernet adaptor... Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank You,
Erik


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

http://customersupport.tivo.com/userWelcome.asp?path=2&faq_node=Network


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Wired or Wireless? The full list of supported wired ethernet adapters is here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?

Go for one that supports USB 2.0, personally I use the Netgear FA120, its easy to find and a good solid design. The Dlink equivalent is very similar. The Linksys unit is a bad design for continual use IMHO (Great if you need to carry it in a pocket) and also due to version issues diffcult to find. Most units in the stores are the incompatible V2


----------



## erd211 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses! 

I hadn't planned on getting a wireless adaptor, but instead had planned on using the conventional USB to ethernet adaptor to connect my Tivo to a wireless router, to which I could connect (wirelessly or by ethernet cord) my desktop and/or laptop in order to download shows for TivoToGo.

Will this allow me to download and watch recorded programming from the Tivo on my computer relatively quickly? Is there a better alternative (i.e. faster download time) that I am overlooking? 

Thank you again!
Erik


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

Ugh! This is so complicated! OK, I understand why only some hardware works, and I don't fault Tivo for the problems (at least not much), but I just hope I've got a setup that will work now. 

I just (like 2 minutes ago) ordered a wireless bridge and a USB to ethernet adapter. I was tempted to get the no-name USB/ethernet, but a nagging voice said "get the Netgear", so that's what I got. Phew! Now to wait for the replacement Tivo box, wireless bridge, and adapter. And then sell the USB to wireless network adapter. (I was unwilling to give up WPA.)


----------



## erd211 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nora said:


> I just (like 2 minutes ago) ordered a wireless bridge and a USB to ethernet adapter. I was tempted to get the no-name USB/ethernet, but a nagging voice said "get the Netgear", so that's what I got.


Good luck. Please let me know how your USB to ethernet adapter works.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Denvers Dawgs (Sep 26, 2004)

I use the linksys wired adapter


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

erd211 said:


> Will this allow me to download and watch recorded programming from the Tivo on my computer relatively quickly? Is there a better alternative (i.e. faster download time) that I am overlooking?


It's going to give you as good as you can get right now. Whether or not you'd consider it "relatively quickly" is debatable.


----------



## DGW90 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello,

I too am trying to avoid using the phone line as it is long distance where I live. I've been looking on TIVO's webpage where they have developed their own wireless adapter. I'm new to this networking stuff. Can anyone tell me if that is all that I need to get. That looks like it hooks up to the DVR itself. What do I need to send the DSL signal from my computer/modem to the adapter? Any help would be greatyl appreciated.


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

austinb71 said:


> (if anybody wants to buy a used wireless usb adapter, make an offer, other wise they will sit in the box of old computer parts  )


Ebay. Be sure to say in the title that it's Tivo compatible. You'll get a decent price.


----------



## tomcrazycat (Jan 9, 2005)

I was looking for one the other night... and couldn't find anything except the incompatible lynksys 200M v2, until I went to CompUSA.

They have thier own branded "Mini USB 10/100 Ethernet Adapter" which goes for $21.95, and works great with Tivo... no flimsy connector. Not on the official supported list, but works great, and links at 100M Full...


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

DGW90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too am trying to avoid using the phone line as it is long distance where I live. I've been looking on TIVO's webpage where they have developed their own wireless adapter. I'm new to this networking stuff. Can anyone tell me if that is all that I need to get. That looks like it hooks up to the DVR itself. What do I need to send the DSL signal from my computer/modem to the adapter? Any help would be greatyl appreciated.


Disclaimer: I am not a network expert, although I do have one that functions quite well, using wired and wireless connections plus WPA security. I am very far from a tivo network expert, because I haven't gotten this going at all. I am waiting on parts that arrive Monday.

Basically, you need a network, either wired or wireless, or both. There are many good wireless routers out there -- I have a Netgear WGT624 that I'm pleased with. It replaced a Linksys that I was not pleased with. Go to the routers web site (for example, netgear.com) for info on how to start a network. My router is a wireless access point (provides wireless signal) and four-port switch (provides four ethernet ports). I have two computers hooked to the switch via ethernet, plus laptops can roam around and connect wirelessly.

Tivo can hook up wirelessly (wifi) or wired (ethernet). Both solutions are somewhat complicated. If you want wireless, I'd go with the new Tivo wireless USB adapter. Price isn't bad, and you know it will work. You can't, however, use WPA security on your network with this adapter; you'd have to use WEP. (Look in this forum or elsewhere for info on this.) For this reason, I'm choosing to use a wireless bridge (aka gaming adapter) plus USB to ethernet adapter. I am relatively confident that this combo will a) let me use WPA, and b) be fast enough. But apparently not any old bridge plus usb adapter will work. List of good ones is at tivo.com and here.

If you can run ethernet to your tivo, then all you need is a usb to ethernet adapter.

In other words, there are a lot of factors you need to consider. Read this forum and give it some time to sink in. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

erd211 said:


> Good luck. Please let me know how your USB to ethernet adapter works.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


I just got done hooking up the new hardware. It went flawlessly. I first attached the bridge (Netgear wge111) to my laptop's ethernet connection. I have no idea if that was necessary. I looked at all the lights on the bridge, thought "that's good," and didn't do anything else. Kinda suspect this step wasn't required. I then attached the USB>>ethernet adapter (Netgear fa120) to Tivo, bridge to it, plugged in bridge power, and turned on the tv. Oh, and unplugged the phone line.

In setup, there's a section for network connection. I changed to network, followed the few steps, and voila, connected to the network. I ran an update, and it worked. I really did almost nothing.

I didn't do anything about security. I am not really sure what the deal is, but the bridge is working, and the rest of the network is using WPA-PSK. I figure the important parts on on WPA, but not tivo (pretty sure I don't care). There is a section in the CD reference manual on security, but it's totally generic, and I got tired of reading it, since it didn't say what was going on with the bridge. Anyone know if I'm supposed to do something else with security and this bridge?

Now to install Tivo desktop and Galleon (which looks totally *****in).


----------



## emwoods (Jan 23, 2005)

erd211 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses!
> 
> I hadn't planned on getting a wireless adaptor, but instead had planned on using the conventional USB to ethernet adaptor to connect my Tivo to a wireless router, to which I could connect (wirelessly or by ethernet cord) my desktop and/or laptop in order to download shows for TivoToGo.
> 
> ...


Yes, this will work with the right gear. As has been mentioned, if configured correctly you can get around 6 - 7mbs if you decide to go wireless between the AP and your router which is decent although not lightening quick. If you have not already, you should read the "Ultimate Wireless Network" thread. Much has been written already about how to make this work.


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

Per my post that everything went flawlessly, I spoke too soon (big surprise). But all working now, so much joy.

I did have to implement security on the bridge. Before I did that, Tivo could connect to the internet and get updates, but it couldn't access my network, hence no Tivo Desktop. I hooked the bridge to my computer and went through setup. I specified my wireless network, WPA security was picked for me, and I typed in the WPA passphrase. Hooked up to Tivo, and all is working fine now, including Tivo Desktop.


----------

